# My new Guts



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin: After a local shop torched my sh!t....Here it is 4 months later :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Here it is today(still under construction)


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just a lil reminder for my own personal usage....no need to comment


----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)

a shop torched your ride. hell you take a trip and beat the owners ass to the curb. but anyways it turned hella nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esevato96_@Apr 13 2006, 09:56 PM~5237617
> *a shop torched your ride. hell you take a trip and beat the owners ass to the curb. but anyways it turned hella nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie....I got paid in full for it so.......you know


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

That looks good homie.... 
Good Job...Nice color scheme....
:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed very nice color scheme i like it,

JUST REMEMBER THAT SETBACKS PAVE THE WAY FOR KILLER COMEBACKS.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 14 2006, 02:58 PM~5242390
> *indeed very nice color scheme i like it,
> 
> JUST REMEMBER THAT SETBACKS PAVE THE WAY FOR KILLER COMEBACKS.
> *



tru!!! looks bad azz man,i like the whole car..... setup nicely


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the props....Car is still underway ,not looking to make it a full show car justsomething to please the eyes.Next up cut and polish,pinstriping,engraved windows,reinforcements,chrome A's and maybe a Booty kit


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

lookin real clean, keep us posted on any changes :biggrin:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

Very clean and bad ass, tight work...


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

dam you turned it around good job :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: im loving those seats man!!real nice!


----------



## misnlinc (Apr 9, 2005)

looks good homie, damm thats alot of work to get it back like that! I dont know how i wouldve reacted if some shop torched my lolo like that!! good turn around though, makes you appreciate more.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

whats the story on the fire?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

very nice homie....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Apr 13 2006, 10:58 PM~5237630
> *Thanks homie....I got paid in full for it so.......you know
> *


im glad u got paid n full. do u have any pics of it before it got torched? hopefully ur new shit came out even better then it was before


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Lookin' Good YO!!!


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

That shit is really fire now looks damn good. I'm sure a lot of people would like to hear the story behind the fire, what happend to make them burn your shit, and do you have any pics before the fire.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks CLEAN


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Apr 17 2006, 08:56 AM~5259066
> *whats the story on the fire?
> *


x20 :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks good now, what was the cause of the fire?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Story on the guts is this.
Went to get my lifts done at Mi Gente Customs in Colorado(the one in the Lowrider magazine)They did not disconnect my battery when welding on my car and was spraying trunk with bed liner.Being the lazy fucks that they are they decided to leave my speaker box in and paint around it.I guess they needed to move the box and when they did the ground pulled causing a spark and igniting the liner.It took me 6 months to get my money after the lame ass owner John told me he would take care of me.Yeah right that fucker waited cause he wanted to get the best deal out there.Fucker even tried to get some backyard tweaker to do my shit in scrushed veluor....how ghetto can you get?I guess he offered him some used rims to do it.Anyway insurance finally came through and I'm really lucky they did not salvage my car.I will not and have not dealt with Mi Joto's(Mi Gente) since then and discourage anyone from doing so.
Lot more to the story but you get the picture I guess


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just the motivation got me going and I wanted to come back harder then ever.
I ended up finishing the LS (except for the undies)
Traded it for a 63 Impala finished the interior and paint on that 
sold the 63
Now I have a 62 full undies and chromed out motor that I will have redone within the next year or 2 
I hope to have a Trey Rag in my garage fully done in 5 years :biggrin:


----------

